# Never Seen These Kits Before



## Cody Killgore (Dec 12, 2013)

I saw these on penn state a few weeks ago but they were sold out of all of them. I signed up to be on the watch list or whatever. Today I got an email saying they got them back in stock. I really like these. I know a few people that these would be perfect for. Cool kits.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKA100SS.html

Edit: whoops looks like they ran out of the starter kits. I ordered one earlier today. Here are the singles... Better get em while you can if you're interested. These things are selling like crazy it seems.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKA110.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKA100.html


These are the stock photos...just so you don't have to click on the links to see em.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 12, 2013)

I've been waiting for those to come in too, along with the tech pen kits


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 13, 2013)

Neeto! Those sweet looking.


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 13, 2013)

Haha I'm going to have disagree with those. Way to busy for me. Id like to see pics of the finished pens y'all make though.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 13, 2013)

I am a wee bit of a medieval junkie so I am all for these I like em! ( yes I did play d&d and still have my books wife has been trying to give em away lately )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 13, 2013)

Greg, I am in the process of making a shadow box for three swords and a dagger; Excalibur replica, replica of Sir Lancelot's sword and replicas of Merlin's Sword and dagger. It is going to be huge and heavy. Since you like medieval, I thought you might like to know. (A bit of fantasy but fun)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrude (Dec 13, 2013)

One thing about PSI is that they always manage to come up with new and interesting kits. This being no exception. Really neat offering at a decent price too


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 14, 2013)

I kinda like this new PSI kit too but it's out of stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 14, 2013)

Not my cup of tea.
Will be interesting to hear comments on the quality of the castings.

Les

Reactions: Like 2


----------

